# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  سبب الكسل فى العبادة والطاعة والخمول فى أدائها

## العاصمية

سبب الكسل فى العبادة والطاعة والخمول فى أدائها

وَسَارِعُواْ إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 133
الَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ  وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِين 134
َاليوم نتكلم عن سبب الكسل فى العبادة والطاعة والخمول فى أدائه (مظاهرة آسبابه علاجه)

مظاهره

1 - قسوة القلب لا يتأثر بموعظة ولا برؤية بلاء أهل البلاء، ولا حتى بالقرآن قلبه يجمد شيئا فشيئا
2 - التهاون في فعل الطاعات ، ما كان منها فرضًا ، أو نفلاً ، يسيرًا كالأذكار ، أو غير ذلك ، كالحج ، والصلاة ،
3 - موت المشاعر الدينية ، وعدم الغضب من أجل الله تعالى ؛ فصار يرى المعاصى وعادى
4 - ضيق الصدر والوحشة من الناس فيصبح المرء سريع الغضب ، قد ذهبت عنه سماحة أهل الإيمان
5 - الوحشة بينه وبين الله وعلامتها استثقال العبادة، والتهاون في الطاعة ، وعدم الحزن على فواتها ، فتفوته مواسم العبادة ولا يتأثر
6 -  الاستهانة بالمكروهات والمشتبهات فبعد ما كنت تسأل عما فيه شبهة لتجتنبه  حفاظًا على دينك ولا تتجرأ أن تقترب مما قيل إنه مكروه، إذا بك لاترى
7 - عد م الغيرة على محارم الله فإن نار الغيرة إنما توقدها جذوة الإيمان، وقد خبت.. وكيف ينكر المحرَّمَ من
وقع فيه؟
8 -  ضعف رابطة الأخوة الإيمانية لأن سبب الرابطة هو الإيمان المحرك لها؛ فإذا  ضعف الإيمان ضعفت بضعفه تلك الروابط، فلا زيارات ولا دعوات ولا عيادة مريض  ولا معاونة ولا شيء

ومن مظاهر ضعف الإيمان أيضا : حب الدنيا على جميع  صوره،،، 
والخوف عند المصيبة والجزع لها، ،،،
وكثرة المراء والجدال المقسي  للقلب،،،،، 
والاهتمام بالمظاهر والمغالاة فيها وأى مظهر من هذه المظاهر  يكون فيه شئ ئمن الفتور

أسباب الفتور

1  - الابتعاد عن أجواء الإيمان أول ما يدخل الفتور به على أهل الإيمان  فيتحول عن المسجد، ويستبدل الرفقة الطيبة أو يغيب عنهم، والبيئة لها أثر  عظيم فى الثبات
2 - الانشغال بالدنيا والحرص عليها، والسعي وراءها وطلب الجاه فيها
3  - طول الأمل طول الأمل مفسد للقلب؛ فإن من طال أمله نسي الآخرة، وسوَّف في  التوبة، ورغب في الدنيا، وكسل عن الطاعة، وأسرع للمعصية؛ اتباع الهوى فيصد  عن الحق، وأما طول الأمل فينسي الآخرة".
4 - الابتعاد عن العلم الشرعي  وقرأءة الكتب التى تقسى القلب ولا فائدة فيها كقراءة كتب أهل البدع والخلاف  .. وخير ما يستمد منه قوة الإيمان كتاب الله ثم السنة والسيرة ثم قصص  الصالحين وأحوالهم. 
5 - عدم وجود القدوة فالقدوة الصالحة لها أثر فعال في القلوب ، ولذلك كانوا ينصحون بملازمة أهل الصلاح والورع،
6 - الإفراط في الكلام والطعام والمنام والخلطة فكثرة الكلام تقسي القلب. وكثرة الطعام تثقل عن العبادة.
وكثرة المنام تضيع خيرًا كثيرًا.وكثرة الخلطة لا حد لمفاسدها
7  - النظر إلى من هو دونه في الطاعة والعبادة والدعوة وبخاصة إذا كان من  ينظر إليه، وصل إلى درجة من العلم، فيوسوس له الشيطان: هل أنت أفضل من هذا؟  إنه يفعل كذا وكذا
8 - عدم الاستقرار على برنامج أو عمل فيبدأ في العمل  ثم يتحول عنه، يتعرف على مجموعة من طلاب العلم ثم يهجرهم إلى غيرهم، ويقرأ  على الشيخ ثم ينقطع بعد حين، يشرع في الكتاب ولا يتمه ومن هذه الأسباب  أيضا: ضعف الصلة بالله تعالى ، والتكاسل في الطاعة والعبادة ، وصحبة ضعيفي  الهمة ، والانشغال بالدنيا وملذاتها ، وعدم التفكر في نهاية الدنيا ويعقبه  ضعف الاستعداد للقاء الله تعالى .


العلاج

1-  دوام المراقبة والمحاسبة.فهى تجعل العبد على علم بمكانه من الله وهل هو في  ازدياد أو نقصان، ودوام محاسبة النفس يعيد الأمور إلى نصابها ويجعله  يستدرك الأمور قبل استفحال خطرها، " يأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر  نفس ما قدمت لغد واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون" ومعالجة الأمر في  البدايات أيسر- توثيق
2-الصلة بالله و تدبر القرآن ، وذلك عن طريق قراءة  القرآن قراءة تفكر وتدبر ، واستشعار عظم الله تعالى من عظمة كتابه ،. فإن  ضعف الإيمان مرض قلبي، والله أنزل القرآن شفاء لأدواء القلب والبدن:  {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ  لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ}
{كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِّيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ}
3  - ذكر الله فهو جلاء القلوب من صدئها وشفاؤها من أمراضها، ودواؤها عند  اعتلالها، وهو روح الأعمال الصالحة، والفلاح يترتب عليه: {وَاذْكُرُواْ  اللّهَ كَثِيرًا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلَحُونَ}{أَل  اَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ  تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ} يقول ابن القيم : "في القلب قسوة لا يزيلها إلا  ذكر الله تعالى، فينبغي للعبد أن يداوي قسوة قلبه بذكر الله".
4 -  الدعاء والانكسار بين يدي الله{وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ  لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ  جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ} وأقرب باب يدخل منه العبد على الله باب الافتقار  والمسكنة، ولذلك أقرب ما يكون العبد من.
5- المداومة على النوافل  والاستمرار عليها ، وإن كانت قليلة فمن أكثر أسباب إصابة المسلم بالفتور هو  الاندفاع بالطاعة والإكثار منها في أول الطريق قبل ان يعتادها فعليك أن  تعتاد الطاعة اولا
6-الحرص على الصحبة الصالحة النشيطة ، فصاحب الهمة  يزيدك نشاطا ، فابحث عن صحبة لها همم تسعى للحفظ وطلب العلم والدعوة إلى  الله ، فمثل هؤلاء يحثونك على العبادة ويدلونك على الخير
7-قراءة الكتب  المتخصصة في سير أصحاب الهمة لتقف على نماذج صالحة في سيرك إلى الله ، ومن  هذه الكتب " علو الهمة " للشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم ، وكتاب " صلاح  الأمة في علو الهمة " للشيخ سيد عفاني .
8-أوصيك بالدعاء ، وخاصة في جوف الليل الآخر ، فما خاب من لجأ إلى ربه واستعان بمولاه ليثبته على
الطاعة ويعينه على حسن أدائها


ومن أعظم، وأهم ما أختم به هذا الموضوع

الفتور  في علاج الفتور: الفتور في علاج الفتور وذلك أن الفتور مرض من الأمراض  تكون بداياته غالبا يسيرة، فإذا تساهل فيه المسلم ولم يبادر إلى علاجه  والبحث عن أسبابه سرعان ما يزداد ويتأصل، وهنا يصبح علاجه أشد وأقصى ويحتاج  إلى جهد مضاعف، ووقت أطول وآخرون يماطلون ويسوفون حتى يقع ما كنا منه  نحاذر، ومع ذلك فعلى المسلم ألا يستسلم للنهاية حتى ولو كان فرط في  البداية، فبعض الشر أهون من بعض، ولا تياسى من أن تقضى على هذا الفتور  بالأستعانه بما قنلنا.ونسأل الله أن يوفقك لما فيه رضاه ، وأن يهدينا لأحسن  الأخلاق والأقوال والأعمال.

اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى  أن تجدد الإيمان في قلوبنا، 
اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا، وكره  إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، واجعلنا من الراشدين. 
أسأل الله لي ولكم  التوفيق والثبات والسداد، وأن يهب لنا من أمرنا رشدا، وان يوفقنا لما يحب  ويرضى، ويثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ أختنا الفاضلة
تذكرة حَسنة, نفعنا الله وإياكِ بها وأعاذنا من شرور أنفسنا.

وكان من دعائه - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والهرم وأعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا والممات وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر))

وينظر هنا لمزيد من الفائدة:
( الفتور.. مظاهره وأسبابه وطُرق علاجه )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> اليوم نتكلم عن سبب الكسل فى العبادة والطاعة والخمول فى أدائه (مظاهرة آسبابه علاجه)


عنوان مهم ومتميز جدا
وكلمة "اليوم" تشعرني أن هناك كلام غدا وبعد غد بإذن الله (ابتسامة)



> اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى أن تجدد الإيمان في قلوبنا، 
> اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا، وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، واجعلنا من الراشدين. 
> أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والثبات والسداد، وأن يهب لنا من أمرنا رشدا، وان يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى، ويثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة .


آمين آمين آمين 


جزاك الله خيرا 
أسعدني موضوعك جدا وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

واسمحي لي أن أستغل صفحتك في نشر موضوع لي قديم عن الفتور

بين الفتور والملل وبين اللإقبال والأمل

----------


## العاصمية

> عنوان مهم ومتميز جدا
> وكلمة "اليوم" تشعرني أن هناك كلام غدا وبعد غد بإذن الله (ابتسامة)
> 
> 
> آمين آمين آمين 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> أسعدني موضوعك جدا وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> َ
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى  أن تجدد الإيمان في قلوبنا، 
> اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا، وكره  إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، واجعلنا من الراشدين. 
> أسأل الله لي ولكم  التوفيق والثبات والسداد، وأن يهب لنا من أمرنا رشدا، وان يوفقنا لما يحب  ويرضى، ويثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة .


آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك .

----------


## العاصمية

للأهمية

----------

